# SPEARFISHIN AJ LIMIT PLUS MIXED BAG PIC. LOVE BABY!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out on Crashes boat with Brandy and Kyle 3 tank dive today. Had a great time, limeted out on AJ with 4 on the first dive! 2nd and third dive coulda trippled our limit if we wanted. Brandy got a 7.4# trigger, and someone else got another small trigger, and plenty of black sanapper.

Someone has informed the dang red snapper that there outta season, cuz I had perfect shots at at least 4 in the 10 pound range, and 2 in the 16 pound range!:doh Oh well, I'll see em next year.

Heres the group pick, with another AJ at our feet you cant see, and another trigger and a mess of black snapper.

By the way, if your wondering where we dove, all 3 dives were at the Massachusettes.:letsdrink


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

AT THE MASS????


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats "code" for he is not going to tell you where!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice Men!!!

Thanks for the post and report.....


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Check out that hook in its mouth. The one that got away! Sorry , Hook and Liners.


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

that trigger had a blowout!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Wait till you see the video!


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Save some for me!!!! Is isnt getting to cold yet I hope.

Mikey


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Jacks and black snapper on the same spot, if it was public i bet I know where it was


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

You BITCHES!!! I just back in town and got Chris' voicemail...didn't have my phone 'till now! :doh I see what I missed, hope y'all left a few down there. Nice haul! Looks like Brandy was on another trophy mission! Gonna try and antagonize Chris into a trip this week! :banghead Again, great shooting, guys! :bowdown


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (11/4/2007)*You BITCHES!!! I just back in town and got Chris' voicemail...didn't have my phone 'till now! :doh I see what I missed, hope y'all left a few down there. Nice haul! Looks like Brandy was on another trophy mission! Gonna try and antagonize Chris into a trip this week! :banghead Again, great shooting, guys! :bowdown


You wont have to talk me into it. I'll definately be going out again this week. That was definately the best day on the Mass that I've ever had. First time I've seen that many big AJ's in 30 ft of water. Oh well, I guess you never no what you're gonna get on the Mass.

I heard that the tuna are biting over at fort pickens as well... Maybe we can hit that on the way out. Oh and by the way, That big fish that Brandy is holding is one that I shot. I let him hold it for the picture. You know he can't shoot a fish that big with that little pansy gun he shoots.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay! lets see some underwater video bro!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll get the video together. Havent watched it all yet to see what the helmet cam captured.

Yeah Josh....Mass is code word!

Brandy...love them pics of all the filets with the gun in the background!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And GrouperNinja! The water aint ot cold yet...the water is actually perfect! Went to the "O" with Dalton yesterday. When you commin back down from Atlanta? I think We're goin out with them next weekend too!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool - another great report. Is that a picture of you from the Halloween party you went to Clay or is thatyou just gettinghome from work for the afternoon cocktail ?oke


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Ninja,



73 on the deck yesterday, 76 on the surface at the end of the 3rd dive (for me). Call me but don't think about traveling, the weather is actually calming down. :nonono 



I have a possible trip on Sunday but you need to check the weax on Thurs-Sat. Any takers out there? I am getting itchy after three trips to the wreck yesterday with no gun. Clay-doh, Reese, Rich, Brandy, Picayune, Sailor, anyone out there? Also, junior will be in Orlando with his grandparents the Sat-Tues before Thanksgiving so it will be freezer loading time, weather permitting.



DK


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *dkdiver (11/5/2007)*Ninja,
> 
> 73 on the deck yesterday, 76 on the surface at the end of the 3rd dive (for me). Call me but don't think about traveling, the weather is actually calming down. :nonono
> 
> ...


I might be interested in going if you have open spots. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Rog, I will have a better idea of what is happening tomorrow.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dalton, log me in after Chris...gonna try and push him into goin' out later this week but if ya got room I wanna go! Yo, "craasch", lemme know if you want to go wed, thur, fri, sat, sun...all the above!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Clay, cant wait to see the view from the helmet cam.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Will do guys. I will make a call tomorrow after we see how it calms down after the front passage tonight. May go Friday for fun instead of Thursday if Thursday is still a little bumpy. Bumpy is OK with me but hey, why kill ourselves if we don't have to, right Clay-doh?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Dalton..no need to kill ourselves if we don't have to. Multiple "rescues" in one day is enough to tire us out!:hotsun Stop by later today look at that new dive ladder too! I think Breeze Fab was the ones who made it.

Hey need to! That was halloween, and yes, it was all in my closet cept for the necklace. Even the Chalice was mine already. I feel so ashamed...hee hee. Damn Yankees.

Since Brandy put his filet pics up, I had to too.....Look how thick them puppies are, cut into frypan length!










Mmmmmm.Beautiful white marbalized meat!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Dalton, I'm off this friday if y'all get a fun trip out!

Let me know if you have still have room..

Thanks, Reese



Just like at the halloween party.......Brandy and Clay showin' off their meat...LOL


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:letsdrink Haa haa! Showin there meet!

Lookin foward to friday man. My trigger fingers itchy....real itchy man!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

hey clay,

how bout some underwater video?


----------

